# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  شيخ الأزهر: ليس من حق الدولة ن تصدر قانوناً لتنظيم الأسرة

## فهد

شيخ الأزهر: ليس من حق الدولة ن تصدر قانوناً لتنظيم الأسرة

----------

